# AV is a failure, why you need NoScript



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 16, 2016)

Adblockers do not protect, nor are Antivirus much use.
A far better idea is Noscript, a plugin for Firefox. You only "whitelist" enough domains used on a website to make the content you want work. Then no third party content can run scripts, which includes many nasty privacy breaking Facebook, Twitter, Linkedin, Google, pintrest, etc scripts that web site owner "import" simply by blindly copy & paste of the so called "social media" icon.

People going to BBC.com (without properly setup Noscript) got served malware.

Note that unlike old time viruses you don't know you are infected!

BBC website shows visitors malicious adverts after attack


----------



## Jaxx (Mar 16, 2016)




----------

